# Antidepressant withdrawal and dp/dr



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't make sense. My room doesn't make sense. People don't make sense. World doesn't make sense? Who am I and why do I exist? Is this some kind of a cruel joke? What exactly am I doing here just..existing. Existing in some cruel unnatural way. I don't want to die I want to stop being.

This feels like big black hole with no exit signs anywhere.
I don't think this is DP/DR anymore. Maybe I'm in hell... Maybe I went crazy a long time ago and I don't remember so I'm living in illusion now.

I don't even know what to ask you. Relaxation tips? Distraction tips? Lol no. I don't even know why I'm writing this. Maybe I'm hoping somebody is going to write something like "Oh, this is DP/DR and you're going to get through this" and then I would feel some reloef for a split second, but my life would continue falling through this black hole with no end.

I don't know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2015)

I have been where you are right now. More than once.

The only thing I was sure of is that things did make sense, because there was a time where I didn't question them. I knew that there was a way to get back to that time.

There are many cliches with DPD, but the truth is that we suffer alone and quietly and we only have a chance of success if we can persevere and try our hardest. There are times where suffering is our only option, and we either choose to accept that or we fight it in futility. This is our reality and many of us are valiant in our efforts.

You will find what works for you. It will be trial and error, and it will be hell. But if you can persevere, if you can keep a glimmer of hope, you can make it. The question is, where to start?

Good luck.


----------



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

I still talk to people, I still drink tea to relax and water because that's healthy. I still make myself go to store no matter how much outer world scares me. I guess that's a start.
I broke so many times, but I guess there is more than one place you can be 'broken on'? So I guess I'm going to fight till every atom in my body splits...


----------



## NobodysHome (Aug 19, 2015)

Did you wean off of an antidepressant or stop suddenly? Also, did you ever experience this before you were withdrawing? I had terrible withdrawal weaning myself off of Zoloft. I had dizziness, personality changes, brain zaps.. just to name a few.


----------



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

I made a mistake and tapered too quickly.
I experienced this before in a mild form, and only derealization. Then I experienced it again when first 2 months of taking antidepressants. It was also only derealization. I thought I was in hell lol. How naive. It is nothing compared to this.

I had a lot of physical symptoms when withdrawal kicked in and terrible depression. Symptoms change and I can't decide wich set is the worst. But DP and DR are definitely the first two symptoms I would get rid off.


----------



## eter (Aug 21, 2015)

Servadei, I would like to encourage you to keep making posts like that. Even if in the end, you will have made hundreds of them. It is good. To feel like you feel, is actually good, and will help you. Do I make sense, or do I offend you?


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you take anti-depressants to combat derealization? What did you take? I am thinking of starting something and now you are discouraging me!


----------



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

No. I got it from them. I was good on them but I made a mistake of tapering too quickly. Everyone reacts diferently.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

You will make it. Just keep fighting.. You got to look at recovery in months... With a lot of ups and downs.. Mostly downs.. keep living ur life like nothing is wrong with u because essentially nothing is wrong with u just horrible symptoms. I've been pushing myself for ten months such as working again.. Playing basketball, going out to social events.. I have I don't give a fuck attitude. Trust me I feel like shit everyday.. But it's hard to describe but I think I tricked my brain into thinking I am ok.. I have this new feeling of motivation that I will be 100 percent again. Still
My symptoms are there but not as strong as they used to be! I honestly would a feeling of I am dying! So I know this isn't easy. Also I take magnesium supplements, fish oil, b-12, and vitamin c. And if u ever heard of this natural healing magnets to stabilize ur ph balance. I totally recommend those.. Since using them I've felt a bit better. Stay strong! ????


----------



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah. Pushing here to. I'm moving to Ireland tomorrow and I hope to be better.
But how does one return to normal after this?! I forgot how normal feels like....


----------



## Parrie (Dec 22, 2013)

I also got DP/DR from stopping antidepressants too fast. DP/DR is a common symptom of antidepressant withdrawal. Here is a topic from the surviving antidepressants web site which discusses it as a withdrawal symptom:

Derealization or Depersonalization


----------

